# A Clean Shop



## davidgiul (May 22, 2012)

Thought I would throw some pictures at you of what I consider a clean shop. Makes Mike1950 jealous. I forgot to throw in Missus Cougar's favorite mode of transportation. "Who would do such a thing?" what do you think of my mats to stand on while I work on the big lathe? On the bandsaw is some of that mystery wood (Vera??). The blade of destruction is 1.5 TPI Carbide tip. Pricey but it lasts. I also use it for all of my intricate finsish work.

In the background of the bandsaw are my floaties since I am still learning how to swim.
:davidguil
[attachment=5784][attachment=5785]


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 22, 2012)

What the :censored2:? :eek2:
I thought mine was bad. Dude, you got some kind of mess going on there. I'm impressed.

I gotta show this to my wife the next time she gets gritchy about the shop.


----------



## davidgiul (May 22, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> What the :censored2:? :eek2:
> I thought mine was bad. Dude, you got some kind of mess going on there. I'm impressed.
> 
> I gotta show this to my wife the next time she gets gritchy about the shop.



That will put things into perspective for her. Glad to be of service.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2012)

Wow Dave, Thanks you make me feel a lot better. Boy Kenbo is going to like this one- You might be censored for life. I like the lathe mount. How do you like carbide blabe and what kind of kerf? surface that It leaves? I am proud of you It takes a certain kind of personality to work in those conditions and lots of practice!!!  I know I look at one in the mirror every morning.....:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## Twig Man (May 22, 2012)

I feel a little better now too. I clean mine up spic and span and tell myself never again will it be messy. I say this once a month LOL


----------



## DKMD (May 22, 2012)

That's pretty messy! In fact, it might be bordering on dangerous with all that scrap under foot... Sawdust is one thing, but those cutoffs could be a fall hazard.:no dice. more please:

That may be the most expensive lathe stand I've ever seen, too!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2012)

You are doing better then me -I clean mine and seems to get ditry in days or hours all by itself.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## davidgiul (May 22, 2012)

DKMD said:


> That's pretty messy! In fact, it might be bordering on dangerous with all that scrap under foot... Sawdust is one thing, but those cutoffs could be a fall hazard.:no dice. more please:
> 
> That may be the most expensive lathe stand I've ever seen, too!



I clean it up after I finish with the milling. But don't tell anyone


----------



## davidgiul (May 22, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Wow Dave, Thanks you make me feel a lot better. Boy Kenbo is going to like this one- You might be censored for life. I like the lathe mount. How do you like carbide blabe and what kind of kerf? surface that It leaves? I am proud of you It takes a certain kind of personality to work in those conditions and lots of practice!!!  I know I look at one in the mirror every morning.....:teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:



Cuts a pretty clean kerf. Probably one pass thru the wide belt sander at 80 grit will take care of it. The Vera block is 12 x 6 x 6
[attachment=5794][attachment=5795]


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2012)

Where did you get it and how much if you don't mind? How long is your blade and can it be resharpened? Thanks ahead of time, M


----------



## davidgiul (May 22, 2012)

http://www.toolcenter.com/BANDSAW_BLADES.html. I don't know about resharpening. You can call this site and ask them. They are very helpful. I think I paid 240.00??. It is 158"


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2012)

Wow that is a big saw- mine is 20" and it takes 142", Thanks for info, I will contact them.


----------



## txpaulie (May 22, 2012)

Lovely shop, David, I'm proud to know ya!

Keep in mind that all my pics are to show the "good" side of my shop!

p


----------



## EricJS (May 22, 2012)

Very nice shop, Dave. Super clean. I'm hoping to get a few days off this summer to clean my shop. Hopefully it will look as good as yours when I'm done.:wacko1::dash2:


----------



## Kenbo (May 22, 2012)

Wow, I think that I would impale myself on a blunt object if my shop was that messy. Not knockin' your "mess" Dave but I'm an organizational freak and I like my shop to be just so. I don't like looking for anything and I firmly believe that everything has a place and it should be put back in that place whenever you are done using it. I'm going to back away from this thread now...............I think I need to go out and dust my tools.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 22, 2012)

I agree with Kenbo 100% everytool has its pace and it should be put back there when finished with it. My problem is that place is always where ever I left that tool at the time I was using it. My daughter cleaned my shop about 5 years ago and put everything where it was supposed to be and I still have no clue where some things are..............:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2012)

Holy tornado in toledo! And I thought my lil shop of horrors was bad. I love that lathe base.....I just bought an old craftsman "base" from a moving sale for $50....it's a bench model from 1950 something....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 26, 2012)

David - wow ! I guess mine is not so bad after all. Looking at those pics I realize my clutter comes from my wood addiction - and I'm ok with that...
Scott


----------

